# Hi from Sydney



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

have fun! Good Luck! (from Utah)


----------



## Lil_mickey (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeap another crazy Ozzie 

Now to just be able to locate a ride machete board. Sold out everywhere in oz.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I showed you one on ebay for $400 in your other thread.


----------

